# CatSalut & dentist



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Just a query as will find out if it doesn't get better...

...Anyone know about the costs of dental care in Catalunya with the CatSalut card? I can make an appointment with my dentist through the same website as I do to see GP, and it'd be at the same health centre. I presume the visit would be free but would have to pay for any treatment/drugs? I'm having problems with one of my wisdom teeth and wondering if I'll have to have it taken out...

As I said, I'll find out if it doesn't get better (made appointment for next week which I can cancel if it does), but just curious!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We get no dental cover at all in Andalucía, nor optical with the normal health card. However, we do get an "Over sixty five" card which amongst other things (half bus fare, free or reduced entry into touristic/heritage sites and theatres) gives us serious reduction in the cost of spectacles.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Baldilocks 
So do you have to pay each time you see a dentist?
My tooth is better but still hurts and I can see that it's growing the wrong way, so going to dentist tonight. Will update post afterwards with costs etc as the info may be of use to some others 
Wish me luck!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

My neighbour in Murcia paid 70 euros for tooth removal. I paid 10 euros for a prescription for antibiotics, which cost about 2.50 euros. Dental charges are private, no NHS dentistry here. Charges are cheaper than UK but still amount to a tidy sum.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Thanks Baldilocks
> So do you have to pay each time you see a dentist?
> My tooth is better but still hurts and I can see that it's growing the wrong way, so going to dentist tonight. Will update post afterwards with costs etc as the info may be of use to some others
> Wish me luck!


around here there are only private dentists - there's no state dental care...... although you can have a extraction for free at the centro de salud - only an extraction though

I have no idea if they use anaesthetic ................


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks extranjero, good to have an idea.



xabiachica said:


> I have no idea if they use anaesthetic ................


 Just what I wanted to read shortly before my appointment!! :tongue1: (I know they won't take it out today in any case)

Will see what they say - may not need taking out... 

I'm going to the same centre d'atenció primària as the one with my Dr and nurse in it, and made the appointment on CatSalut website, but will see what happens with costs!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Thanks extranjero, good to have an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you sure??

I told my dd that the ENT doc wouldn't do an endoscopy at the first appointment.............


I was wrong........:evil:


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> are you sure??
> 
> I told my dd that the ENT doc wouldn't do an endoscopy at the first appointment.............
> 
> ...


I thought you were nice!!

I'm just going to stay here for a while... :behindsofa:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

extranjero said:


> My neighbour in Murcia paid 70 euros for tooth removal. I paid 10 euros for a prescription for antibiotics, which cost about 2.50 euros. Dental charges are private, no NHS dentistry here. Charges are cheaper than UK but still amount to a tidy sum.


He was robbed. 35€ for extraction here & 40 for fillings.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> Thanks extranjero, good to have an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's worth getting a second opinion-my husband was told a tooth had to come out;Not wanting to lose it we went somewhere else-it was filled with no problem;that was 10 years ago!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

X-ray next week. It may or may not need to come out. No mention of costs yet so we'll see!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I've just come back from the dentist €175 lighter in pocket but in a much happier state of mind.

Most of my teeth are false - largely caused by UK dental policy in the 40s, 50s and 60s when, if you had the slightest blemish on a tooth it was "drill and fill". I still have a few on the bottom deck which help to hold the plate in place. One of the key teeth started getting an abscess under it. Went to see village dentist - course of antibiotics, come back next week. Go back, he does a root-canal job and puts a temporary stopping in what is left of the tooth. Went back this week, and now have an artificial tooth built onto the, cleaned-up, remains of the original tooth.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Glad you're happier, even if it did cost you!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> He was robbed. 35€ for extraction here & 40 for fillings.


I think it does depend on the tooth, state of it time involved etc


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

First update: had x-ray today. Had to show CatSalut card, but no mention of cost. I'm seeing the dentist on Friday to find out whether or not it needs to come out, so I guess that the extraction itself would cost.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

I know you've all been anxiously waiting to hear how it turned out...

...I don't need to have the tooth taken out!

In case it helps anyone, I didn't have to pay for the two consultations before and after the x-ray, or for the x-ray itself


----------

